# ADA soil or Seachem Onxy better for shrimp tank ?



## spinex (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi,

I'm thinking of starting of starting a 25g planted tank mainly for crystal red shrimps but is still undecided on what substrate to use. 

I would prefer a black or dark color substrate so i have closed in on ADA soil or Seachem Onxy. One will give lower PH the latter will give higher PH/KH. This new tank will also have CO2 from pressurized co2 tank.

Personally i'm more inclined to Seachem onxy as it won't become muddy like ADA soil as time goes by but afraid my crystal red won't be comfortable in them ??

Any comments or advice are welcome.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

What is your water like? If your water is super soft -- like mine is -- you will want a little buffering which Onyx would do. I hear ADA can sometimes drive ph very very low at first, so I would wait a little while before adding Crystals to that if you use it. 

I use Eco complete with a bit of Estes marine sand (does not buffer) and several handfuls of Onyx sand. 

I think ultimately your water chemistry will be the deciding factor (and what you like best). If your water is moderately hard, you may like the ADA for how well it's reported to grow plants.


----------



## spinex (Aug 19, 2005)

Piscesgirl]What is your water like? If your water is super soft -- like mine is -- you will want a little buffering which Onyx would do. I hear ADA can sometimes drive ph very very low at first, so I would wait a little while before adding Crystals to that if you use it.

I use Eco complete with a bit of Estes marine sand (does not buffer) and several handfuls of Onyx sand.

I think ultimately your water chemistry will be the deciding factor (and what you like best). If your water is moderately hard, you may like the ADA for how well it's reported to grow plants.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for the fast reply. My local water was a bit hard. In the range of 7.3-7.5 range. ADA does help to lower my local water but whenever i think that 2 or 3 years down all the ADA soil becoming mud and i have to redo the whole substrate it kind of deter me. KH for my local water is nearly close to 0  so Onyx sand will help (of there's always baking soda)

Yes my friend experience with ADA is that initially it will drive PH below 6 for 1st few weeks.

Mmmm.. still undecided.


----------

